#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Ημιτελές διαμέρισμα σε άδεια της δεκαετίας 70

## maximos75

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι,

Ημιτελές διαμέρισμα πρώτου ορόφου σε οικοδομή με άδεια της δεκαετίας του 70 που έχει κατασκευαστεί πλήρως ο φέρων οργανισμός και οι εξωτερικές τοιχοποιίες χρειάζεται απλή ενημέρωση του φακέλου του ή ανανέωση αδείας για να περατωθεί όταν υπάρχουν οι προϋποθέσεις?. Σημειωτέον δεν έχει ούτε ρεύμα ενώ ο δεύτερος όροφος είναι καθ'όλα ολοκληρωμένος.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν τότε δεν είχε λάβει παράταση επ' αόριστω χρόνω, τότε η άδεια δεν είναι σε ισχύ.
Άρα πρέπει να εκδόσεις καινούργια άδεια αποπεράτωσης, (νομίζω).

----------


## tserpe

Απο την στιγμη που εχει γινει ο φερον οργανισμος αλλα και οι τοιχοποιιες...μπορει να κανει τηναδεια  επ' αόριστο χρόνο και να συνεχισει τις εργασίες.

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο.
Η ισχύς της άδειας έχει λήξει μεν, όμως η παράταση της ισχύος (εφόσον έχει ολοκληρωθεί ο φέρων οργανισμός), μπορεί να γίνει και μετά τη λήξη της ισχύος της.

----------


## als

ναι ετσι ειναι, μπορει - εφ οσον με εγγραφα στοιχειοθετειται οτι ο φερον ολοκληρωθηκε εντος της ισχυος της οικ αδειας (3 ετη νομιζω τοτε ισχυε η οικ αδεια; ) - να εκδοθει παραταση ισχυος (αν δεν ανακαλυψει ο υπαλληλος τα 6 ετη εντος των οποιων οφειλεται η αποπερατωση των οψεων)

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν θυμάμαι να έχει επιβληθεί πρόστιμο για την μη έγκαιρη αποπεράτωση των όψεων.
Δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν 3 ή 4 έτη όπως έγινε αργότερα.

----------


## als

Χαρη, αν αναφερεσαι στον χρονο ισχυος της οικ αδειας, το 70 ήταν 3 ετη. Για τις όψεις (χρονικο περιθωρειο) δεν τιθεται θεμα προστιμου (αλλα σε περιπτωση καταγγελιας ..... αναζητουν και τις περιπτωσεις που περιγαφονται στα ψιλα γραμματα ή ο "περιεργος" που θα ζητησει να κανει αυτοψια αν δεν πιστοποιειται επακριβως απο τα εγγραφα ο χρονος ολοκληρωσης του φ.ο. και επικουρικα των τοιχοποιιων που αναφερει ο συναδελφος maximos)

----------


## Saipa

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω βάσει ποιας Εγκυκλίου ή Νόμου μπορεί να εκδοθεί παράταση ισχύος για οικοδομή με ολοκληρωμένο τον φέροντα οργανισμό και τις όψεις ;

----------


## Xάρης

Π.Δ. 03/08.09.1983 (ΦΕΚ 394/Δ) Άρθρο 6 §2

Π.Δ. 08/13.07.1993 (ΦΕΚ 795/Δ) Άρθρο 6 §2

*Ν.4030/25.11.2011 (ΦΕΚ 249/Α) Άρθρο 6 §4* (ό,τι ισχύει σήμερα)

Αυτά είναι όσα γνωρίζω που καθόριζαν και καθορίζουν σήμερα τον τρόπο έκδοσης των αδειών και τον τρόπο αναθεώρησης για παράταση ισχύος.

----------

